# Dive Compooter



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

hey guys, i'm looking for a wrist style compooter, not a whole heapin lot of money. any of you gurus out there got any recs.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

TUSA IQ-700 Nitrox Programmable, has all the features you'll need without spending a fortune.

On sale right now at MBT


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

good deal, had somebody else rec. that to me not too long ago, preciate it.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 for the IQ700... bought mine from MBT. Got a good price on it from them.

The only thing it lacks is that it's not air integrated, but personally, I don't care for an integrated computer. I prefer a separateanalog guage for air pressure.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

right on brother. i like the sounds of it for sure.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I dive the Tusa IQ700 as well. It is simple to use, conservative enough but not overly so, and nitrox programmable for 2 gasses on the same dive. It's also PC downloadable if that's something that you are looking for as well.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

thanx guys, that sounds like a jamm up deal. can someone tell me where mbt is located, someone said they were having a sale. if not i'll just swing by downunder or gary's on my side the world.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, man! MBT is just south of Barrancas/Gulf Beach Hwy. on Navy Blvd. Just head south like your goin' to NAS on Navy Blvd!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

dive cochran dive computer air integrated nitrox capable


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

right on guys. preciate it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey overNunder, I know it may be out of the way for you, and I never heard of the other shops you mentioned, but you should make the trip to visit the guys at MBT. Spearfisher (Rich)is one of the instructors there, and Evensplit (Jim) is one of the owners, and Holy Spear It (Kevin)runs dive charters out of there,and they are all a hell of a bunch of good guys. It's a lil bit of a trip for me too, but I make a point to buy all my stuff there.

You won't be disapointed. They have put a lot into the diving here, have been on the Discovery Channel a couple times, ect.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

right on brother. i've heard alot of good from there. p'cola ain't too far, i got certified in o.b. usually git my shiznit from internet, gary's, down under but if mbt is the way everyone describes a 40 minute ride won't hurt. preciate it guys.


----------

